# novotropin and Thanktropin...



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

has anyone any views on these as ive been offerd them for good price so thinking of giving one or the other a whirl

cheers


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

My view is you must be rich!

Nords are the dogs apparently


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

thanktropin- they must be really running out of names now..

either way they sound like generics.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

NO THANKS:laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Irish Beast said:


> My view is you must be rich!
> 
> Nords are the dogs apparently


They are not norditropin it is novotropin which is relabelled generic as is thanktropin....


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> My view is you must be rich!
> 
> Nords are the dogs apparently


ive used nords a few times and always been impressed but but looking for a cheaper opiton as im not that rich lol, novo and and thank are chinese hgh mate not that expensive


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

What's next growpintropin?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

ropeytropin half the price for a reason.


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

norditropin nordilet doesage help


----------

